# Acer Aspire 4250



## shiena19 (Sep 27, 2017)

When I turn on my laptop, only the acer display appears and then blank screen only appears afterwards then it has several small vertical lines then turn off immediately then repeat itself by turning on again. What would i do?


----------



## shiena19 (Sep 27, 2017)

Help Please. Reply asap


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It sounds like your HDD has failed or is corrupted. 
Restart the computer and hold the* ALT* key+*F10 *to enter into Recovery and restore to Factory Defaults: Acer System Recovery Partition Hotkey & Instructions (eRecovery)


----------

